# France and Italy... Chamonix, Florence, Venice and Garda



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Just returned from the trip.. Great time. To have a look at the panoramas I have put up so far and the details if you are considering anything similar click the link here France and Italy 2005

I will be adding phots and more panoramas soon.

Thanks to all those who gave advice re sites etc.

bob


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Should have added I have put some phots up Here


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Great report Bob, and some stunning photos too! 

Dave


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Thanks ...we had a great trip. 

Ended up taking 600 phots in the first two weeks....... :lol:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Great report, we've looked at doing a smilar tour, but leaving out Florence, spending more time in the lakes.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great trip, worth mentioning to those going up Agile du midi, at the halfway point you can get off and walk across the mountain range to Glace du mer it takes about three hours, fabulous views of the valley and the mountains, no need to bring water plenty of clear running brooks to get yourself a cool drink, I would really reccomend the trip.


----------

